# Who shot JFK in the head?



## frisco kid (Jul 9, 2013)

Well, who done it?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Who cares when a poll is not serious?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Aleister Crowley?


----------



## frisco kid (Jul 9, 2013)

Macfury said:


> Aleister Crowley?


Bill Greer. Are you ready to get swamped with enough evidence to convict that white c*[email protected] who killed her daughter, OJ, and every other murdering loser a thousand times over? Take your time.


----------



## frisco kid (Jul 9, 2013)

SINC said:


> Who cares when a poll is not serious?


Serious as a heart attack. Are you ready?beejacon


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

Macfury said:


> Aleister Crowley?


do you mean Barbara Bush?

i always get those two confused for some reason....


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

frisco kid said:


> Serious as a heart attack. Are you ready?beejacon


Uhuh. You're just posting for Classifieds privileges.


----------



## frisco kid (Jul 9, 2013)

John Clay said:


> Uhuh. You're just post whoring for Classifieds privileges.


Nah. My discovery of a lot video and other evidence solved the fatal shot almost three years ago.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

i-rui said:


> do you mean Barbara Bush?
> 
> i always get those two confused for some reason....


It's in the eyes. I wish I had a photo to show you.


----------



## frisco kid (Jul 9, 2013)

Macfury said:


> It's in the eyes. I wish I had a photo to show you.


Stop changing the subject. This is serious.


----------



## frisco kid (Jul 9, 2013)

*IT'S ALL MY WORK, unless otherwise stated*

*Connally said he saw the fatal shot and quickly corrected himself but his reaction when looking at Greer proves he slipped up*. Watch him hit the floor in horror once he realized Greer shot JFK. *The Governor, logically starting turning toward the driver because he was braking before he shot the President*.

Obviously, at least the major wound that I took in the shoulder through the chest couldn't have been anything but the second shot. Obviously, it couldn't have been the third, because* when the third shot was fired I* was in a reclining position, and heard it, *saw it *and the effects of it, *rather--I didn't see it,* I saw the effects of it--so it obviously could not have been the third, and couldn't have been the first, in my judgment.










So I merely doubled up, and then turned to my right again and began to--I just sat there, and Mrs. Connally pulled me over to her lap. She was sitting, of course, on the jump seat, so I reclined with my head in her lap, conscious all the time, and with my eyes open; and then, of course, *the third shot sounded, and I heard the shot very clearly. I heard it hit him*. I heard the shot hit something, and I assumed again--it never entered my mind that it ever hit anybody but the President. *I heard it hit. It was a very loud noise, just that audible, very clear*.

*GREER FIRED RIGHT OVER CONNALLY'S HEAD and when he realized Greer fired it, he hit the floor, terrified*. WATCH THE GOVERNOR.


----------



## frisco kid (Jul 9, 2013)

Before killer* Bill Greer shot jfk*, _he braked the limo to an almost complete stop_. Notice the motorcycles and follow-up car suddenly stop.










http://www.acorn.net/jfkplace/09/fp.back_issues/27th_Issue/59_1.html
1) Houston Chronicle Reporter Bo Byers (rode in White House Press Bus)---twice stated that *the Presidential Limousine "almost came to a stop, a dead stop"; in fact, he has had nightmares about this*. [C-SPAN, 11/20/93, "Journalists Remember The Kennedy Assassination"; see also the 1/94 "Fourth Decade": article by Sheldon Inkol]; 

2) ABC Reporter Bob Clark (rode in the National Press Pool Car)---Reported on the air that *the limousine stopped on Elm Street during the shooting *[WFAA/ ABC, 11/22/63]; 

3) UPI White House Reporter Merriman Smith (rode in the same car as Clark, above*)---"The President's car*, possibly as much as 150 or 200 yards ahead, *seemed to falter briefly*" [UPI story, 11/23/63, as reported in "Four Days", UPI, p. 32]; 

4) DPD motorcycle officer James W. Courson (one of two mid-motorcade motorcycles)--"*The limousine came to a stop and Mrs. Kennedy was on the back. I noticed that as I came around the corner at Elm. Then the Secret Service agent [Clint Hill] helped push her back into the car, and the motorcade took off at a high rate of speed*." ["No More Silence" by Larry Sneed (1998), p. 129]; 

5) DPD motorcycle officer Bobby Joe Dale (one of two rear mid-motorcade motorcycles)---"*After the shots were fired, the whole motorcade came to a stop. I stood and looked through the plaza, noticed there was commotion, and saw people running around his [JFK's] car. It started to move, then it slowed again*; that's when I saw Mrs. Kennedy coming back on the trunk and another guy [Clint Hill] pushing her back into the car." ["No More Silence" by Larry Sneed (1998), p. 134]; 

6) Clemon Earl Johnson*---"You could see it [the limo] speed up and then stop, then speed up, and you could see it stop while they [sic; Clint Hill] threw Mrs. Kennedy back up in the car*. Then they just left out of there like a bat of the eye and were just gone." ["No More Silence" by Larry Sneed (1998), p. 80];

10) DPD Earle Brown---" The first I noticed the [JFK's] car was when it stopped..after it made the turn and *when the shots were fired, it stopped*." [6 H 233];

Greer pressed on the brakes in the Muchmore film. *The brake light illuminates*. 59 EYEWITNESSES ARE CONFIRMED BY 2 VIDEOS showing Greer brake during his second turn to shoot the already wounded President. 









[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrX8lsb2WTk]The Muchmore film suggests frames were removed from the Zapruder film - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## frisco kid (Jul 9, 2013)

C'mon guys, a lot yous are Canucks. Why wouldn't you give a tuck if someone bothered to point out the pink elelphant in the assassination of arguably the most popular U.S. President?


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

frisco kid said:


> Stop changing the subject. This is serious.


Serious as a unicorn with glasses and a fake moustache.


----------



## frisco kid (Jul 9, 2013)

Sonal said:


> Serious as a unicorn with glasses and a fake moustache.


That's one way to deal with evidence which can't be refuted or even challenged.:baby:


----------



## frisco kid (Jul 9, 2013)

The reflection was proven fake long ago. It only appears in the Zapruder film. That means it wasn't added to three other recordings where it must be present if it were real. 

-Mary Moorman took her *polaroid* at Zapruder frame 309, and in it *the white blob was not added*.
-The* Muchmore Film *is important and a bonus for proving Greer the real assassin. The capture below is the moment of the headshot and *no fake reflection was added to Roy's head either*.
-And finally,* the all-important Nix Film *provides a double whammy. Not only* is *it *missing the white blob*, but Roy's heads snaps back far enough to where his forehead faces the sky. Apparently they were able to curtail that movement in Zapruder. *His head moves perfectly with the white blob in Zapruder, but they didn't bother adding any fake imagery to these three other recordings*.

*-In Nix, Greer's left arm raises to the level of his right shoulder and retracts after the shot. THAT'S THE SMOKING GUN*.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

frisco kid said:


> That's one way to deal with evidence which can't be refuted or even challenged.:baby:


That's one way to deal with an inability to come to terms with not being taken seriously.


----------



## frisco kid (Jul 9, 2013)

Sonal said:


> That's one way to deal with an inability to come to terms with not being taken seriously.


You don't have to take it seriously. That's entirely up to you. But the driver shot the President, clearly and obviously. Of course, taking that position excludes you from being a part of a debate on this issue.


----------



## frisco kid (Jul 9, 2013)

It did follow a straight trajectory as can be seen by viewing the front right impact and rear gaping at that moment. *This excludes all grassy knoll bull****. It was always a red herring and it finally coming out*.

*This gif proves the impact was in the right front*.


----------



## frisco kid (Jul 9, 2013)

The gaping exit and skull detaching appears between 312-313, 313-314, and 316-317. *They did their best to hide the hole but slow motion exposes it and the attempts to hide that hole*.
JFK last shot Slow Motion Zapruder Film frames 310 to 328 - YouTube

*In between 316-317 a ghost-like image shows the white lane through jfk's head. That hole closes up by 317*.


----------



## frisco kid (Jul 9, 2013)

JFK: Eyewitness statements, assassination of President John F. Kennedy, murder of J. D. Tippit and arrest of Lee Harvey Oswald: Hugh William Betzner

Many eyewitnesses reported hearing a shot inside or near the Presidential limousine. The driver, Bill Greer was seated two rows in front of and slightly to Jfk's left.

*1.Bobby Hargis (Police motorcycle outrider, left rear of limousine*): 
Mr. Stern: Do you recall your impression at the time regarding the shots?
*Hargis: “Well, at the time it sounded like the shots were right next to me*,” 6WCH294.

*2. Austin Miller (railroad worker, on triple overpass*):
Mr. Belin: “Where did the shots sound like they came from?”
Miller: *“Well, the way it sounded like, it came from the, I would say right there in the car*,” 6WCH225.

*3. Charles Brehm *(carpet salesman, south curb of Elm St.): “*Drehm seemed to think the shots came from in front or beside the President*. He explained the President did not slump forward as if he would have after being shot from the rear,” “President Dead, Connally Shot,” The Dallas Times Herald, 22 November 1963, p.2 

*4. Officer E. L. Boone *(policeman, corner of Main and Houston Streets):" *I heard three shots coming from the vicinity of where the President's car was*,” 19WCH508. 

*5. Jack Franzen*: (south curb of Elm):* “He said he heard the sound of an explosion which appeared to him to come from the President's car and ...small fragments flying inside the vehicle and immediately assumed someone had tossed a firecracker inside the automobile*,” 22WCH840.

*6. Mrs. Jack Franzen *(south curb of Elm): “Shortly after the President’s automobile passed by…*she heard a noise which sounded as if someone had thrown a firecracker into the President’s automobile…at approximately the same time she noticed dust or small pieces of debris flying from the President’s automobile*,” 24WCH525.

*7. James Altgens*: (photographer, south curb of Elm):“*The last shot sounded like it came from the left side of the car, if it was close range because, if it were a pistol it would have to be fired at close range for any degree of accuracy*," 7WCH518.

*8. Hugh Betzner, Jr*. (south curb of Elm, nr junction with Houston): “I cannot remember exactly where I was when I saw the following: *I heard at least two shots fired and I saw what looked like a firecracker going off in the president's car*. My assumption for this was because I saw fragments going up in the air,” *I also remember seeing what looked like a nickel revolver in someone's hand in the President's car or somewhere immediately around his car *19WCH467



"Handgun used"

"1. Dr. Charles R. Baxter, in Bill Sloan. JFK: Breaking the Silence (Dallas, Texas: Taylor Publishing Co., 1993), p.92: "Although Dr. Baxter…declined to be interviewed for this book, Baxter did issue a brief comment in October 1992 through the school's public information office in which he described the throat wound as being "very small" and looking as though "it might have come from a handgun."

2.* Dr. Charles Wilbur: “Interpretation of the fatal head wound by several attending surgeons suggested a high velocity handgun bullet fired at close range*,” 

3. Iona Antonov, “On the Trail of the President’s Killers: part 2,” New Times, 1977, pp.26-30: New York Daily News quoted friends of John Rosselli to the effect that* Oswald a decoy “while others ambushed” Kennedy from closer range*.

4. Dr. Robert McClelland: "The cause of death was due to a massive head and brain injury from a gunshot wound of the left temple," (CE 392). <Admission> 

*5. Parkland Dr. McClelland's testimony as reproduced in Hearings volume 6, p.38: "Dr. McClelland judged that the wound in the President's skull could be expected '…from a very high velocity missile…with a heavy calibre bullet, such as a .45 pistol fired at close range*…' This would particularly apply to the skull '…where there was a sudden change in density from the brain to the skull cavity, as it entered. As it left the body, it would still have a great deal of force behind it and would blow up a large segment of tissue as it exited.'"

6. A.J. Millican: “It sounded like a .45 automatic, or a high-powered rifle.” <19WCH486>

7. S.M. Holland: “It would be like you’re firing a .38 pistol right beside a shotgun, or a .45 right beside a shotgun.” 

8. “Garrison says assassin killed Kennedy from sewer manhole,” New York Times, 11 December 1967, p.28: Report of Garrison claim on WFAA-TV in Dallas – “The man who killed President Kennedy fired a .45 caliber pistol” and that the bullet entered the “right temple.” Gunman located within manhole on north side of Elm Street. Garrison had just taken possession of a set of photos showing cartridge case being retrieved by unidentified man, under noses of two Dallas police officers, on south curb of Elm.

9. Photo referred to by Garrison contained within Garrison Tapes documentary, timed at 01:22:04:15.

10. Joachim Joesten. The Dark Side of Lyndon Baines Johnson (London: Peter Dawnay, 1968), pp.248-249: Garrison set to release previously unknown set of photos “which saw a federal agent picking up a large caliber bullet from the lawn on the south side of Elm St, at the spot where Kennedy received his mortal wound. The bullet, which was previously identified as .45, was found amidst splotches of dark grey matter which came from Kennedy’s head…” p.249: “clock above TSBD, clearly visible in one of the pictures, reads 12:40.”

11. Statement of Hugh William Betzner, Jr., Warren Commission Hearings (WCH), Vol. 19, p. 467, taken 11-22-63:
JFK: Eyewitness statements, assassination of President John F. Kennedy, murder of J. D. Tippit and arrest of Lee Harvey Oswald: Hugh William Betzner 

I was standing on Houston Street near the intersection of Elm Street. I took a picture of President Kennedy's car as it passed along Houston Street. I have an old camera. I looked down real quick and rolled the film to take the next picture. I then ran down to the corner of Elm and Houston Streets, this being the southwest corner. I took another picture just as President Kennedy's car rounded the corner. He was just about all the way around the corner. I was standing back from the corner and had to take the pictures through some of the crowd. I ran on down Elm a little more and President Kennedy's car was starting to go down the hill to the triple underpass. I was running trying to keep the President's car in my view and was winding my film as I ran. I took another picture as the President's car was going down the hill on Elm Street. I started to wind my film again and I heard a loud noise. I thought that this noise was either a firecracker or a car had backfired. I looked up and it seemed like there was another loud noise in the matter of a few seconds.* I looked down the street and I could see the President's car and another one and they looked like the cars were stopped*. Then I saw a a flash of pink like someone standing up and then sitting back down in the car. Then I ran around so I could look over the back of a monument and I either saw the following then or when I was standing back down on the corner of Elm Street. I cannot remember exactly where I was when I saw the following:* I heard at least two shots fired and I saw what looked like a firecracker going off in the president's car*. My assumption for this was because I saw fragments going up in the air. I also saw a man in either the President's car or the car behind his and someone down in one of those cars pulled out what looked like a rifle.* I also remember seeing what looked like a nickel revolver in someone's hand in the President's car or somewhere immediately around his car*. Then the President's car sped on under the underpass. Police and a lot of spectators started running up the hill on the opposite side of the street from me to a fence of wood. I assumed that that was where the shot was fired from at that time. I kept watching the crowd. Then I came around the monument over to Main Street. I walked down toward where the President's car had stopped. I saw a Police Officer and some men in plain clothes. I don't know who they were. These Police Officers and the men in plain clothes were digging around in the dirt as if they were looking for a bullet. I walked back around the monument over to Elm Street where they were digging in the dirt. I went on across the street and up the embankment to where the fence is located. By this time almost all of the people had left. There were quite a few people down on the street and crowded around a motorcycle. I was looking around the fence as the rumor had spread that that was where the shot had come from. I started figuring where I was when I had taken the third picture and it seemed to me that the fence row would have been in the picture. I saw a group of men who looked like they might be officers and one of them turned out to be Deputy Sheriff Boone. I told him about the picture I had taken. Deputy Sheriff Boone contacted superiors and was told to bring me over to the Sheriff's Office. Deputy Sheriff Boone took my camera and asked me to wait. I waited in the Sheriff's Office and some time later, an hour or two, he brought my camera back and told me that as soon as they got through with the film and they were dry that they would give me the film. A little later he came in and gave me the negatives and told me that they were interested in a couple of pictures and implied that the negatives was all I was going to get back. To the best of my knowledge, this is all I know about this incident. 

A damn good case if we must throw out the films, I would say:


----------



## frisco kid (Jul 9, 2013)

The driver shot JFK clearly and obviously but the zapruder film needed to be picked apart and analyzed by someone and that someone turned out to be me.
[ame=http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xesq49_jfk-assassination-films-orville-nix_news]jfk assassination films-orville nix - Video Dailymotion[/ame]

Nix film close-up shows Greer's left arm crossing over. 

I got this gif from this clip. *Start it at 1:09 and see Greer quickly moving his left arm over his shoulder in unison with the headshot*. The nix film was not shown close-up but when this sequence is zoomed in on the limo, this whopper is revealed. *The CIA goons covered those movements with fakery in the zfilm but could not or didn't bother with the nix film*.
















*THE FAKE GREY STREAK covered Greer's arm movement in the zfilm and the nix film proves that alteration beyond any doubt. Case Closed, finally*. This old copy shows the fake reflection recoiling and pushing back in unison with the headshot very clearly.










THIS CASE WAS CLOSED IN LATE SEPTEMBER, 2010


----------



## iMouse (Mar 1, 2008)

Who the Hell is this dolt?

Everyone knows the head shot was fired by a Secret Service agent on the back-bumper, when he accidentally fired a "flinch" round after Oswald's first volley.


----------



## frisco kid (Jul 9, 2013)

*Jean Hill saw Greer shoot Kennedy *
Testimony Of Mrs. Jean Lollis Hill

Mr. SPECTER - What occurred at the time of the fourth shot which you believe you heard?
Mrs. HILL - Well, at that time, of course, there was a pause and I took the other shots---about that time Mary grabbed me and was yelling and I had looked away from what was going on here and *I thought*, because I guess from the TV and movies, *that it was Secret Service agents shooting back*. To me, *if somebody shoots at somebody they always shoot back and so I just thought that that's what it was and **I thought, well, they are getting him and shooting back, you know; I didn't know*.

Mr. SPECTER - Where was the President's car at the time you thought you heard the fourth shot?
*Mrs. HILL - The motorcade came to almost a halt at the time the shots rang out, and I would say it was just approximately, if not---it couldn't have been in the same position, I'm sure it wasn't, but just a very, very short distance from where it had been. It was just almost stunned*. 
Mr. SPECTER - And how about the time of the fifth shot, where do you think the President's car was?
Mrs. HILL - That was during those shots, I think it wasn't any further than a few feet---further down.
Mr. SPECTER - Which shots, now---you mean the fourth, and perhaps the fifth and perhaps the sixth shot? 
Mrs. HILL - Yes.

Mr. SPECTER - *You thought that perhaps the second burst of shots you heard were being directed toward him by the Secret Service*?

*Mrs. HILL - I Just thought, "Oh, goodness, the Secret Service is shooting back*." 

Mr. SPECTER - What was your impression as to the source of the second group of shots which you have described as the fourth, perhaps the fifth, and perhaps the sixth shot?
Mrs. HILL - Well, nothing, except that I thought that they were fired by someone else.
Mr. SPECTER - And did you have any idea where they were coming from?
Mrs. HILL - No; as I said, I thought they were coming from the general direction of that knoll.
Mr. SPECTER - Well, did you think that the Secret Service was firing them from that knoll?
Mrs. HILL - I said I didn't know-I really don't.
*Mr. SPECTER - You just had the general impression that shots were coming from the knoll?
Mrs. HILL - Yes.

Mr. SPECTER - And you had the general impression that the Secret Service was firing the second group of shots at the man who fired the first group of shots? 
Mrs. HILL - That's right*.

Mr. SPECTER - But you had no specific impression as to the source of those shots?
Mrs. HILL - No.

*Jean Hill was looking at the limo when Greer shot Jfk*. FRAME 310.


----------



## frisco kid (Jul 9, 2013)

iMouse said:


> Who the Hell is this dolt?
> 
> .


I was chosen by fate and fully intend to accept its invitation.

Look under 'Beats Fists Against Car'. "*The third shot he heard might have been a Secret Service man returning the fire, he said*."The Senator was two or three cars behind Jfk's, with LBJ. *Look above 'could smell gunpowder'. He smelled gunpowder all the way to the hospital* because the fatal shot came from the driver and the wind, according to Gary Mack was blowing back eastward. The motorcade was traveling west.


----------



## frisco kid (Jul 9, 2013)

*There are few things more ironic than jfk's real assassin describing his own shot and ultimately debunking Oswald and the grassy snow job*. At the end of Greer's testimony here, he takes his finger over his right forehead and drags it along his right temple to his right rear. *Note how Greer doesn't turn around and speed off until he's sure his shot connected*.

Mr. Specter. 
Did you just mention, Mr. Greer, a hole in the President's head in addition to the large area of the skull which was shot away? 
Mr. Greer. 
No. I had just seen that, you know, the head was damaged in all this part of it but I believe looking at the X-rays, I looked at the X-rays when they were taken in the autopsy room, and *the person who does that type work showed us the trace of it because there would be little specks of lead where the bullet had come from here *and it came to the--they showed where it didn't come on through. It came to a sinus cavity or something they said, *over the eye*.

*Mr. Specter. 
Indicating the right eye*. *(Greer pointed over his right eye*)
Mr. Greer. 
I may be wrong. 
Mr. Specter. 
You don't know which eye? 
Mr. Greer. 
I don't know which eye, I may be wrong. But *they showed us the trace of it coming through but there were very little small specks on the X-rays that these professionals knew what course that the bullet had taken, the lead*. 
Mr. Specter. 
Would you describe in very general terms what injury you observed as to the President's head during the course of the autopsy? 

Mr. Greer. 
I would--to the best of my recollection it was in this part of the head right here. 
Mr. Specter. 
Upper right? 
*Mr. Greer. 
Upper right side. 
Mr. Specter. 
Upper right side, going toward the rear. And what was the condition of the skull at that point? 

Mr. Greer. 
The skull was completely--this part was completely gone.

Upper right side, going toward the rear fired by Greer*.









*FRAME 337*.

































Royce Skelton's Warren Commission Testimony (back to the list of witnesses)

(Skelton was standing on the triple overpass)

Mr. BALL - Did you see the President's car turn on Elm Street? 
Mr. SKELTON - Yes, sir; I saw the car carrying the Presidential flag turn. 
Mr. BALL - And did you hear something soon after that? 
Mr. SKELTON - Just about the same time the car straightened up - got around the corner - I heard two shots, but I didn't know at the time they were shots. 
Mr. BALL - Where did they seem to come from? 
Mr. SKELTON - Well, I couldn't tell then, they were still to far from where I was. 
Mr. BALL - Did the shots sound like they came from where you were standing? 
Mr. SKELTON - No, sir; definitely not. It sounded like they were right there - more or less like motorcycle backfire, but I thought that they were these dumb balls that they throw at the cement because I could see the smoke coming up off the cement. 
Mr. BALL - You saw smoke come off the cement? 
Mr. SKELTON - Yes. 
*Mr. BALL - Where did it seem to you that the sound came from, what direction? 
Mr. SKELTON - Towards the President's car. 
Mr. BALL - From the President's car. 
Mr. SKELTON - right around the motorcycles and all that *- I couldn't distinguish because it was too far away. 
Mr. BALL - How long did you stand there? 
Mr. SKELTON - I stood there from about 12:15 until the time the President was shot. 
*Mr. BALL - How many shots did you hear? 
Mr. SKELTON - I think I heard four - I mean - I couldn't be sure. 
Mr. BALL - You think you heard four? 
Mr. SKELTON - Yes*.


----------



## frisco kid (Jul 9, 2013)

*7. James Altgens*: (photographer, south curb of Elm):“*The last shot sounded like it came from the left side of the car, if it was close range because, if it were a pistol it would have to be fired at close range for any degree of accuracy*," 7WCH518.

*8. Hugh Betzner, Jr*. (south curb of Elm, nr junction with Houston): “I cannot remember exactly where I was when I saw the following: *I heard at least two shots fired and I saw what looked like a firecracker going off in the president's car*. My assumption for this was because I saw fragments going up in the air,” *I also remember seeing what looked like a nickel revolver in someone's hand in the President's car or somewhere immediately around his car *19WCH467

James Altgens (*the man on right*) was a press photographer and shared some mighty fine testimony that supports Greer's shot from the driver's seat. *The pistol mention doesn't come from left field*.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

frisco kid said:


> You don't have to take it seriously. That's entirely up to you. But the driver shot the President, clearly and obviously. *Of course, taking that position excludes you from being a part of a debate on this issue.*


Thank goodness.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Uh-oh, his last post was almost an hour ago.

I fear the CIA have him now.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

If they don't, they should.


----------



## frisco kid (Jul 9, 2013)

Here's an interesting post by another person. I made no changes.

I know next to nothing about the assassination of JFK other than what I've skimmed over here on this thread (I am Canadian and only in my early twenties). As brazen an idea as the driver shooting JFK seems I think it is more plausible than any other theories. THis is mainly because if I was going to create a plan to assassinate JFK while he was in a motorcade it would be how I would do it. Admittedly I would try to find some way to just let the driver get caught and take the fall/discredit any testimony he might give of a conspiracy however. I don't know much about guns but it seems to me that hitting a tiny target (JFK's head) in a moving car even at medium range would be very very difficult (you would have to either do it from the front or back, doing it from the side would be way to difficult at almost any speed). Also judging from the autopsy photos of his head he was obviously shot from the front, ie exit wounds are always larger than entrance wounds. So in order for JFK to get the wounds that he did you would have to shoot through the windshield (or over it I guess), past 3 people (the governor and the two people in the front seat). That doesn't seem like a plan that has a very good chance of success to me. What if the sun glares off the windshield? The car hits a bump and your target moves as you fire? Or one of the other people in the car fidget and move for some reason lean into your line of fire? Now if you were just a nutcase none of this might matter to you but if we were to assume that his assassination was some kind of professional job the shooter being in the car is the only theory that makes sense because it is the only way that you could garuntee the desired result of successfully killing him.


----------



## iMouse (Mar 1, 2008)

mrjimmy said:


> Uh-oh, his last post was almost an hour ago.
> 
> I fear the CIA have him now.


Are they wearing white this year? beejacon


----------



## frisco kid (Jul 9, 2013)

*Jackie*, being the closest eyewitness after the shot, makes her testimony very important to exactly where the exit wound was. She describes what so many others did, and now* she's confirmed correct by exposing the rear exit wound was always visible in frame 313*.

*The driver shot Kennedy square in the right forehead with the bullet logically exiting the right rear. That exit wound is corroborated by 40 witnesses and my work showing that jfk's rear skull gaped open at the moment of front right impact. Notice the right rear missing in the autopsy pic and compare that to frame 313*.

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
CONTACT: Debra Conway
JFK Lancer Productions & Publications
332 N.E.5th Street
Grand Prairie, TX 75050
Phone: 817-488-0978
Email: [email protected]
Web: JFK Lancer - President John F. Kennedy Assassination Latest News and Research


Warren Commission Suppressed Jackie's 
Testimony On JFK's Head Wound

Court Reporter's Tape Shows 
Additional Description Withheld


Dallas, TX -- August 5, 2001 -- JFK Lancer, an historical research firm reports that the Court Reporter's tape shows Jacqueline Kennedy's testimony before the Warren Commission had additional descriptions which were withheld.
Mrs. Kennedy testified in a short private session held at her home in Washington, D.C., with Chief Justice Earl Warren, Commission General Council J. Lee Rankin, Attorney General Robert Kennedy, and a court reporter in attendance. Testimony of witnesses before the Warren Commission was made public in the fall of 1964. Jacqueline Kennedy's testimony was also released containing her description of her husbands wounds which read :

*"And just as I turned and looked at him, I could see a piece of his skull and I remember it was flesh colored*. I remember thinking he just looked as if he had a slight headache. And I just remember seeing that. No blood or anything."

But a second section in which she described the wounds she saw carried only the notation: (Reference to Wounds Deleted).
Although very few Americans actually read those transcripts, historians and researchers who did read them were outraged, and waged a legal battle to have the omitted testimony released. In the early 1970s, a court decision required the United States Government to disclose to the public the contents of the still classified section of Mrs. Kennedy's 1964 Warren Commission testimony. Her previously withheld statement read: 

*" I was trying to hold his hair on. From the front there was nothing --- I suppose there must have been*.

*But from the back *you could see, you know,* you were trying to hold his hair on, and his skull on*."

Releasing this previously withheld section gave researchers what was assumed to be Mrs. Kennedy's complete description of the President's head wounds. Researchers took for granted that the hand-typed transcript page released by the National Archives from the official records of the Warren Commission ended the matter.

However, new analysis reveals that the original court tape actually reads:

*"... I could see a piece of his skull sort of wedge-shaped, like that, and I remember that it was flesh colored with little ridges at the top*."

Filmmaker Mark Sobel found the discrepancy while doing research for a forthcoming documentary on JFK. Sobel explained, "I was quite surprised to find that Mrs. Kennedy was not asked for more detail --- she had an opportunity to view the wounds longer and closer than any other person as they originally existed. Given the seemingly contradictory testimony by the doctors who treated the President at Parkland Hospital in Dallas just after the shooting and the Doctors who performed the autopsy at Bethesda many hours later, Mrs. Kennedy's testimony would appear critical."
Sobel filed under the Freedom of Information Act to have the court reporter's original tape of Mrs. Kennedy's testimony unsealed, citing that the content had already been fully declassified by the courts and that it was in the best interest of the public for the accuracy of the existing transcript to be verified. Sobel explained, "As I compared the 1964 transcript to the original court reporter's paper tape, I reached a sentence officially transcribed by the Warren Commission as: "I could see a piece of his skull, and I remember that it was flesh colored"words on the original paper taped no longer matched up."
Court Reporter Kathy Bradford of Bradford Court Reporting of Dallas, Texas, agreed. Bradford reviewed the transcript from the archives and certified Mrs. Kennedy's complete statement was not found in the Warren Commission's version..

*This extra description was almost certainly witheld from the Commissioners and Legal Staff as well, since these descriptions are missing in the typed transcript that is contained in the actual Warren Commission Records --- before it was finally released publicly in its entirety*.

Apprised of these new details, David Mantik, M.D., Ph.D. stated, "Given the lack of follow-up in Mrs. Kennedy's description to exactly what she saw, these details could have been valuable to the House Select Committee on Assassinations that reviewed the medical evidence." Mantik is one of the few doctors allowed to view President Kennedy's original autopsy materials in the National Archives.
Secret Service Agent Clint Hill, seen in films and photos in Dealey Plaza climbing onto the rear of the limousine, stated in his Warren Commission testimony, 
"Between the time I originally grabbed the handhold and until I was up on the car, Mrs. Kennedy--the second noise that I heard had removed a portion of the President's head, and he had slumped noticeably to his left. Mrs. Kennedy had jumped up from the seat and was, it appeared to me, reaching for something coming off the right rear bumper of the car, the right rear tail, when she noticed that I was trying to climb on the car."
Debra Conway of JFK Lancer, says that the court reporter's tape is now on their web site. Conway stated, "Mrs. Kennedy also describes this piece of skull to historian Theodore White in her famous 'Camelot' interview where she told him, 'I could see a piece of his skull coming off; it was flesh colored not white--' This is very similar to what she said to the Warren Commission."
Conway went on to explain, "There were pieces of skull found in the street and in the limousine. The piece of skull described by Mrs. Kennedy could have been one of those later found in the street, the limousine, or an avulsed piece still attached to his head."
Researcher Barb Junkkarinen, who specializes in the medical evidence of the Kennedy assassination and is the Director of the JFK Alliance for Open Archives organization, told JFK Lancer, "The real 'find' here is that two specific descriptions of the head wound by Mrs. Kennedy (that the skull piece was wedge shaped, and that it had little ridges at the top) are not included in what is supposed to be the full and complete transcript of her testimony."
In his memoirs, Senator Arlen Specter, a Junior Council for the Warren Commission in 1964, suggests that the minimal testimony taken from Mrs. Kennedy was due to Earl Warren wishing to be protective of her, and that the handling of her testimony created some distress among other Commissioners and Legal Staff. However, in formerly Top Secret transcripts of the meetings of the seven Commissioners, Commissioner John J. McCloy repeatedly emphasized the importance of obtaining such testimony as quickly as possible *"She's the best witness," he said "as to how those bullets struck her husband*."

Junkkarinen adds, "Why they would withhold an accurate description is open to debate, *but the fact that they put out an altered transcript is telling*. How many other transcripts may have fallen victim to the same shenanigans? *This is a find that proves alteration of original evidence, and that is important*.
-2-
JFK Lancer Productions & Publications
JFK Lancer Independent News Exchange

























*FRAME 337 SHOWING REAR GAPE AND JACKIE'S SHOCK*.


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

Kennedy shot himself.


----------



## frisco kid (Jul 9, 2013)

These old copies show the same recoil/jolt backward with video fakery. *The second gif shows Roy's head functioning as the gun with emitting muzzle blast smoke before it extends in sync with the front right entrance and fake mist*. The gun was really at the level of his right shoulder hidden by Kellerman's head. *Also, notice the all-important splice in Zapruder after the shot*. Greer's extended elbow can be seen forming by the door.LOL Connally's looking right at Greer after the shot, which explains why he hit the floor horrified.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Greer, you turncoat!


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

If I am not mistaken, our resident paranoid delusional has reincarnated himself once again.

Re: JFK - try to imagine how little I care.


----------



## frisco kid (Jul 9, 2013)

*I, apparently identified around two years ago that Zapruder clearly depicted jfk's rear skull breaking open and detaching*. This simple fact debunks the conspiracy nonsense that jfk was shot in the head from the rear and then the front. Of course, no normal person would ever believe it because there's only one violent impact seen in Zapruder and Nix. *The bullet struck the President's right forehead and exited the opposite side, right rear, the exact location that Kinney described so beautifully*. 

*The first gif file is a recent find that shows his hair and skull extending way beyond the back of the head*. The others I made long ago that provide the video evidence that had to be there unless the editors were able to wipe it clean from Zapruder. They weren't successful even remotely around the exact frames that needed the most editing. Kinney's perfect eyewitness account corroborates exactly what *Zapruder has always shown, jfk's right rear skull was blown off*, which means that hundreds of researchers either ignored these video facts or didn't look close enough. *Emory Roberts was the SS agent in charge and rode in the follow-up car* along with Kinney, Hill, and several others. *He told the agents not to move after the first shots were fired, in other words, "stay still until the fatal shot is fired"*. The SS agents were the only guilty parties involved that day where conclusive evidence exists of their involvement. 

causes.com | Anyone can change the world.

*SECRET SERVICE AGENT SAW JFK'S HEAD BLOWN OUT IN THE BACK* 

DON'T MISS THIS STARTLING INTERVIEW OF SECRET SERVICE AGENT SAMUEL A. KINNY, IN THE FOLLOW-UP CAR, WHO SAW JFK'S HEAD BLOWN OUT IN THE BACK.../5/94; 4/15/94 --*THIS IS ONE OF VINCE PALAMARA'S EARLIEST AND BEST INTERVIEWS*:

*SAMUEL A. KINNEY was the driver of the follow-up car on 11/22/63*. 
Interviewed three times between 1992 and 1994, Kinney was a rich source 
of information. In an exclusive interview conducted on 10/19/92, the 
author learned the following new information from *Kinney: the agent 
admitted that "we (the Secret Service) didn't do our job*", adding that 
he thinks about the assassination "every night" and has even "dreamed 
about it." ...Sam said "e...no, no, no, he had nothing to do with that...(ordering agents off the rear of the limo)...No, never- ...President 
Kennedy was one of the easiest presidents to ever protect; Harry S. 
Truman was a jewel just like John F. Kennedy was...99% of the agents 
would agree...(JFK) was one of the best presidents ever to control-he 
trusted every one of us". In regard to the infamous quote from William 
Manchester, whereupon Kennedy allegedly said "Keep those Ivy League 
charlatans off the back of the car"[ "The Death of a President", p. 37 
(1988 version)], Kinney said "That is false. I talked to William 
Manchester; he called me on the book [sic]...for the record of history 
that is false- Kennedy never ordered us to do anything. I am aware of 
what is being said but that is false". .. Sam also told me that JFK had 
nothing to do with the limiting of motorcycles during motorcades, and 
that Ken O'Donnell did not interfere with the agents : "Nobody ordered 
anyone around". ...

In regard to JFK's head wound, Kinney was explicit: "He 
had no brain left- it was blown out...there was nothing left...*it was) 
the back of the head. I saw it (the shot) hit and I saw his hair come 
out*...I had brain matter all over my windshield and left arm, that's how 
close we were to it...*it was the right rear part of his head...because 
that's the part I saw blow out. I saw hair come out, the piece blow out, 
then the skin went back in- an explosion in and out*". Elaborating 
further, Sam said, after telling him that that's where the Parkland 
doctors saw the wound, "I would say that, too...it involved half his 
head". Asked to explain the 1500 gram brain at the autopsy, Sam seemed 
perplexed, saying that "there was brain matter all over the place". 
...Amazingly, when I told Kinney that there was a book- "High Treason"- 
that alleged that "[*SS agent] Emory Roberts ordered the men not to move", Sam said, "Exactly right*"! ... I also attempted to get Kinney to go on the record in 
writing, but I was too late: his widow Hazel informed me that *Sam passed 
away 7/21/97* while they were travelling through Iowa [letter to author 
dated 11/20/97].


----------



## skippythebushkangaroo (Nov 28, 2012)

Cool. Frisco Kid was a friend of mine. 


Aye yi yi 

Ooooooo!


----------



## iMouse (Mar 1, 2008)

I bet he drink whiskey, Poncho drink the wine


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Adios amigos... see you soon!


----------



## iMouse (Mar 1, 2008)

Hasta luego.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Don't know about you guys, but I'm amazed at the amount of effort that 'frisco kid' put into this thread. 

I'm not sure why he put that much effort into it, but it is kind of impressive as far as ehMac threads go.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

gwillikers said:


> Don't know about you guys, but I'm amazed at the amount of effort that 'frisco kid' put into this thread.
> 
> I'm not sure why he put that much effort into it, but it is kind of impressive as far as ehMac threads go.


I agree. I'm interested enough to study it further--however, my general knowledge of the assassination is not so sharp that I can easily agree or disagree with what's being presented. Is the grey cloud on the Zapruder film an optical obfuscation or not? I'm not sure at this point.


----------



## frisco kid (Jul 9, 2013)

*Willful ignorance is the state and practice of ignoring any sensory input that appears to contradict one’s inner model of reality*. At heart, it is almost certainly driven by *confirmation bias*. 

It differs from the standard definition of “ignorance“ — which just means that one is unaware of something — in that *willfully ignorant people are fully aware of facts, resources and sources, but refuse to acknowledge them*. Indeed, calling someone "ignorant" shouldn’t really be a pejorative, but intentional and willful ignorance is an entirely different matter. *In practice though, the word "ignorance" has often come to mean "willfull ignorance"*, and indeed, in many non-English languages, the word based on the same stem actually carries that meaning. 

Depending on the nature and strength of an individual’s pre-existing beliefs, willful ignorance can manifest itself in different ways. *The practice can entail completely disregarding established facts, evidence *and/or reasonable opinions if they fail to meet one’s expectations.* Often excuses will be made, stating that the source is unreliable, that the experiment was flawed or the opinion is too biased*. More often than not this is simple circular reasoning: “I cannot agree with that source because it is untrustworthy because it disagrees with me”. 

In other cases, slightly more extreme cases, *willful ignorance can involve outright refusal to read, hear or study, in any way, anything that does not conform to the person’s worldview*. With regard to oneself, this can even extend to fake locked-in syndrome with complete unresponsiveness. Or with regard to others, to outright censorship of the material from others.

*Confirmation bias is the tendency for people to only seek out information that conforms to their pre-existing view points, and subsequently ignore information that goes against them*. It is a type of cognitive bias and a form of selection bias toward confirmation of the hypothesis under study. *Avoiding confirmation bias is an important part of rationalism and in science in general*. This is achieved by setting up problems so that you must find ways of disproving your hypothesis (see falsifiability).

Readers should be aware that *willful ignorance is a mechanism that actually protects the brain from becoming unable to function in situations that it just can’t handle*. An individual can never accept its whole own reality being meaningless or making no sense, as that would make it impossible to act towards any goal. *Forcing an individual into such a state has psychologically been found to be comparable to the death of the higher developed parts of the brain from an outside perspective*.


----------



## iMouse (Mar 1, 2008)

Who are you on these pages?

JFK killing: How close was Jackie to being shot?, page 1

Jackie killed JFK? The ballistics of the head shot are undeniable.....

JFK MURDER SOLVED - watch killer in action - Page 255 - David Icke's Official Forums (This one is a rather obvious.)

The Driver Killed Kennedy and right rear exit evidence - Page 10 (politics)

New stabilized Video: The Zionist Driver shot JFK not scapegoat Lee Harvey Oswald watch & see! - Page 5 - Stormfront

<That's quite enough Mouse.>


----------



## frisco kid (Jul 9, 2013)

Since it's WAY unpopular to tell such obvious truths, the need to change names was required. So far, I give Canada credit for not taking the easy way out.


----------



## frisco kid (Jul 9, 2013)

CLINT HILL'S THE AGENT WHO GOT JACKIE BACK IN THE LIMO. insidethearrb

Here is some collaborating information (on the SS Agent Greer being the source of the final headshot with his nickle plated revolver) 
*

Douglas P. Horne*, Chief Analyst for Military Records, Assassination Records Review Board (Pub 2010) details in volume five of this incredibly *detailed* and well-documented five volume set, *how a "prominent researcher" that he knows who requested confidentiality on his identity, describes video taping an interview (shortly before the witness died*) with an unnamed black steward on Air Force One, who related an incident on the Air Force One flight back to Washington after the assassination, *during which Secret Service Agent Clint Hill "*was changing his shirt (which was covered with the President's blood) and *in a moment of complete honesty*, while being assisted by the steward with his change of wardrobe, *confided to the steward that when he jumped onto the back of the limousine, 'the driver had his gun out and it was pointed right at my face'*." 

Horne continues, "As the interview was related to me, *Clint Hill *was quite shaken by what he saw, for the implications were obvious. Hill's *descriptions* of the sound of the head shot(s), in both his written statement and in his Warren Commission testimony, *were consistently that it resembled the sound a revolver makes when it is fired into a hard object*."

Horne continues, "*The discharging of a firearm inside the limousine could also explain why the triage nurse at Parkland hospital, Bertha Lozano, smelled 'smoke' (i.e. gunpowder) when Kennedy and Connelly were rushed past her on gurneys to the trauma stations for treatment*." "The videotaped interview of *the steward also provides independent corroboration for Hugh Betzner's account in his Sheriff's Department affidavit of November 22, 1963, that he saw a nickel (plated) revolver in someone’s hand inside the limousine *during the assassination, and is consistent with *Jean Hill's account in her affidavit of November 22, 1963 that some men in plain clothes were 'shooting back' (at the assassins*)." "

One other Chrenshaw quote from High Treason 2 (page 114) is worth of mention here:
'The Secret Service men were there when we started to work on Mr. Kennedy (at Parkland Hospital). Clint Hill had a gun out and cocked and we were afraid he was going to shoot one of us. And Doris Nelson went around saying, 'he's okay, he's okay, he's okay,' and got him finally out of the room. It was sheer bedlam.
This makes sense to me only when I consider the revelation made by Clint Hill to the Air Force One steward. Consider his state of mind in Trauma Room One, given what Hill confided to the steward. He had just seen (and heard) the driver of the President's limousine plug the President, the man they were all sworn to protect, with a coup de grace shot to the head, and from that moment onward (until the end of his career when he was granted early retirement in 1975), his world was turned upside down. He was surrounded by known traitors: William Greer, Roy Kellerman, Floyd Boring, Emory Roberts -- and doubtless others, unknown to him. He didn't know whom to trust, and besides being infused with anger and overcome by sorrow, he might well even have been afraid for his own life, for having heard Greer fire his revolver, and seen it in his hand immediately after the head explosion, he was clearly, 'the man who knew too much'.

Hill had enough intestinal fortitude to tell Arlen Specter about Floyd Boring's security stripping role under oath, and enough common sense to suddenly forget Boring's name when he was required to prepare a written statement about the matter later for Secret Service Chief James J. Rowley. The poor man suffered from deep depression and alcoholism for years, and his agony was still apparent, and right on the surface, in 1975 when he was interviewed for the television news magazine 60 Minutes by Mike Wallace. (During that interview, I believe Hill was as upset by what he could *not talk about, as he was by what he did talk about. The 'survivor's guilt' that he exhibited during the poignant interview may really have related more to his failure to blow the whistle on the 'dirty' Secret Service agents involved in the assassination, than to his failure to get to the limousine in time to protect the President."

Horne's five volumes, large format paperback set is incredibly inclusive and well documented and is available on both amazon.com and amazon.ca. I strongly recommend it.*


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

frisco kid said:


> Stop changing the subject. This is serious.


I think Barbara Bush done it. Done it good.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

iMouse said:


> Who are you on these pages?
> 
> JFK killing: How close was Jackie to being shot?, page 1
> 
> ...


He certainly is fond of his conspiracy theories, no?

"The Titanic never sank, it was the Olympic that the Jesuits sank in the North Atlantic."


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

gwillikers said:


> Don't know about you guys, but I'm amazed at the amount of effort that 'frisco kid' put into this thread.
> 
> I'm not sure why he put that much effort into it, but it is kind of impressive as far as ehMac threads go.


He's apparently trying to create his own JFK website on Ehmac, by depositing clumps of data into a thread.

I's assuming he's seen the recent news about a second shooter and that's raised his interest in gathering all this junk from various websites.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Kosh said:


> He's apparently trying to create his own JFK website on Ehmac, by depositing clumps of data into a thread.
> 
> I's assuming he's seen the recent news about a second shooter and that's raised his interest in gathering all this junk from various websites.


Cool!


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

fjnmusic said:


> He certainly is fond of his conspiracy theories, no?
> 
> "The Titanic never sank, it was the Olympic that the Jesuits sank in the North Atlantic."


The Bilderbergs did it in the pantry with a knife.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Macfury said:


> The Bilderbergs did it in the pantry with a knife.


I thought it was Colonel Mustard in the Conservatory with the Candlestick.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sonal said:


> I thought it was Colonel Mustard in the Conservatory with the Candlestick.


This is what I learned in school, Sonal.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Sonal said:


> I thought it was Colonel Mustard in the Conservatory with the Candlestick.


Mrs. Peacock killed them all in Ending B.


----------



## iMouse (Mar 1, 2008)

Wasn't that Ten Little Indians?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

iMouse said:


> Wasn't that Ten Little Indians?


Barry Fitzgerald, with a little help from Walter Huston.


----------



## frisco kid (Jul 9, 2013)

Kosh said:


> He's apparently trying to create his own JFK website on Ehmac, by depositing clumps of data into a thread.
> 
> I's assuming he's seen the recent news about a second shooter and that's raised his interest in gathering all this junk from various websites.


It's all my work and I've posted it for 3.5 years with zero challenge from anyone. That's how unassailable the video proof is. It's a beautiful thing that has more potential than any evidence of government corruption before or after this event.


----------



## frisco kid (Jul 9, 2013)

fjnmusic said:


> He certainly is fond of his conspiracy theories, no?
> 
> "The Titanic never sank, it was the Olympic that the Jesuits sank in the North Atlantic."


The driver shot jfk,, which is not a theory of any kind. It happened.


----------



## frisco kid (Jul 9, 2013)

Kosh said:


> He's apparently trying to create his own JFK website on Ehmac, by depositing clumps of data into a thread.
> 
> I's assuming he's seen the recent news about a second shooter and that's raised his interest in gathering all this junk from various websites.


Has it raised your interest that some idiots are claiming that jfk was shot in the back of the head, when that is clearly not the case?


----------



## frisco kid (Jul 9, 2013)

George Bush laughs at JFK ASSASSINATION.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8aUsOVzv7LI&feature=player_detailpage[/ame]


*Killing John F. Kennedy was most certainly at the front of that very telling statement*.


----------



## frisco kid (Jul 9, 2013)

Here's the now infamous wink, back and to LBJ's right, just before being sworn in.


----------



## frisco kid (Jul 9, 2013)

*Here's an email exchange between Tyler Newcomb and myself in regards to an audio interview of Jean Hill acquired by them around 1971*. Tyler is working to get some of this vintage audio online. I will keep you abreast of *Tyler*'s progress unless he* starts posting himself*. Below is an excerpt from Tyler's foreword in Murder from Within which was republished in 2011. *Jean Hill confirms more directly in this interview that there was a shot in the front of Jfk's limo and that is just icing on top of icing at this point*.

The exact quote on the tape was "*Yes*" when asked…"*But you do remember at least one shot from the front of the car*"

On Aug 4, 2013, at 1:17 PM, "." <.com> wrote:

Creepy for sure, including Roy! *What about that transcript of Jean Hill?* Even just some of it. Are these from your interviews? Are they accurate?

Zapruder Film Shows JFK's Driver Firing Fatal Head Shot (August 7, 2007)

1. Mary Moorman - school teacher standing next to Jean Hill. She said she saw Greer shooting back but thought he was shooting back at the assassin. SOURCE: Warren Commission and taped interview by Fred Newcomb.

2. Jean Hill - Jean Hill saw what happened too, but when she tried to bring up the subject of a gun being fired in the car, Senator Arlen Spector (a 33rd degree Mason) would change the subject or say "it's time for a cup of coffee

Murder from Within: Lyndon Johnson's Plot Against President Kennedy: Fred T. Newcomb: 9781463422424: Amazon.com: Books
During this time *Dad (FRED NEWCOMB) and his two associates Gil Toff and Roy Dennis telephonically interviewed nearly 50 witnesses comprising 30 hours of tape. Many of these interviews became the basis for the book*. One cannot listen to some of the Dallas Police officers interviewed (who smelled “gunpowder right there in the street” and heard shots “right next to me”) and not come away convinced there really was gunfire from within the motorcade. One cannot listen to 2 police officers stationed at Parkland Hospital who were standing next to the Limo and who each saw a bullet hole in the windshield and not become convinced of evidence tampering by the Secret Service.


*Jean Hill saw Greer shoot Kennedy * 

*She was just speculating that Greer was shooting back at whomever was shooting at the President*. This was an easy way of saying it without exactly saying it. But in those moments she may have thought it because it would be shocking to see your President killed intentionally by the men who took an oath to protect him from assassination attempts. *Mrs. Hill clearly turned to the left as the limo passed by in response to the shots and Greer suddenly braking during his second turn to execute the coup de grâce*.

Testimony Of Mrs. Jean Lollis Hill

Mr. SPECTER - What occurred at the time of the fourth shot which you believe you heard?
Mrs. HILL - Well, at that time, of course, there was a pause and I took the other shots---about that time Mary grabbed me and was yelling and I had looked away from what was going on here and *I thought*, because I guess from the TV and movies, *that it was Secret Service agents shooting back*. To me, *if somebody shoots at somebody they always shoot back and so I just thought that that's what it was and **I thought, well, they are getting him and shooting back, you know; I didn't know*.

Mr. SPECTER - Where was the President's car at the time you thought you heard the fourth shot?
*Mrs. HILL - The motorcade came to almost a halt at the time the shots rang out, and I would say it was just approximately, if not---it couldn't have been in the same position, I'm sure it wasn't, but just a very, very short distance from where it had been. It was just almost stunned*. 
Mr. SPECTER - And how about the time of the fifth shot, where do you think the President's car was?
Mrs. HILL - That was during those shots, I think it wasn't any further than a few feet---further down.
Mr. SPECTER - Which shots, now---you mean the fourth, and perhaps the fifth and perhaps the sixth shot? 
Mrs. HILL - Yes.

Mr. SPECTER - *You thought that perhaps the second burst of shots you heard were being directed toward him by the Secret Service*?

*Mrs. HILL - I Just thought, "Oh, goodness, the Secret Service is shooting back*." 

Mr. SPECTER - What was your impression as to the source of the second group of shots which you have described as the fourth, perhaps the fifth, and perhaps the sixth shot?
Mrs. HILL - Well, nothing, except that I thought that they were fired by someone else.
Mr. SPECTER - And did you have any idea where they were coming from?
Mrs. HILL - No; as I said, I thought they were coming from the general direction of that knoll.
Mr. SPECTER - Well, did you think that the Secret Service was firing them from that knoll?
Mrs. HILL - I said I didn't know-I really don't.
*Mr. SPECTER - You just had the general impression that shots were coming from the knoll?
Mrs. HILL - Yes.

Mr. SPECTER - And you had the general impression that the Secret Service was firing the second group of shots at the man who fired the first group of shots? 
Mrs. HILL - That's right*.

Mr. SPECTER - But you had no specific impression as to the source of those shots?
Mrs. HILL - No.

*Jean Hill was looking at the limo when Greer shot Jfk*. FRAME 310.


----------



## frisco kid (Jul 9, 2013)

*The Governor of Texas, John Connally looked directly at jfk's real assassin immediately after the fatal headshot*. The driver and ss agent (*William Greer*) fired that shot into the President's right forehead with the resulting bullet exiting the right rear. This case was proven and closed over four years ago. *He kind of lifts his head up and pauses before hitting the floor*.

*Connally saw the fatal shot and quickly corrected himself, but his reaction when looking at Greer proves he slipped up*. Watch him hit the floor in horror once he realized Greer shot JFK. *The Governor, logically starting turning toward the driver because he was braking before he shot the President*.

John F. Kennedy Assassination Homepage :: Warren Commission :: Hearings :: Volume IV :: Page 136

Obviously, at least the major wound that I took in the shoulder through the chest couldn't have been anything but the second shot. Obviously, it couldn't have been the third, because* when the third shot was fired I* was in a reclining position, and heard it, *saw it *and the effects of it, *rather--I didn't see it,* I saw the effects of it--so it obviously could not have been the third, and couldn't have been the first, in my judgment.










John F. Kennedy Assassination Homepage :: Warren Commission :: Hearings :: Volume IV :: Page 133

So I merely doubled up, and then turned to my right again and began to--I just sat there, and Mrs. Connally pulled me over to her lap. She was sitting, of course, on the jump seat, so I reclined with my head in her lap, conscious all the time, and with my eyes open; and then, of course, *the third shot sounded, and I heard the shot very clearly. I heard it hit him*. I heard the shot hit something, and I assumed again--it never entered my mind that it ever hit anybody but the President. *I heard it hit. It was a very loud noise, just that audible, very clear*.

*GREER FIRED RIGHT OVER CONNALLY'S HEAD and when he realized Greer fired it, he hit the floor, terrified*. WATCH THE GOVERNOR.


----------

